# How about an all-furry online band?



## ShardPrime (Nov 16, 2010)

By online band, I mean... Each member contributes his or her tracks, one at a time, and sends it to the next. Or something. Of course, to be a member of said hypothetical band, you would have to have a half-decent means of recording/sequencing your instrument(s). So how about it? As for a genre, how about experimental/avant-garde? That way, anything goes, and nobody's left out. That being said, since it would be an online thing, there would be no limit to the number of people that could join. Just not everyone would play in every track, if the group got too big. I guess it would be more like a big collaborative furry music club.

I even have a cool name for itâ€”Fist of the Beast King. So how about it? Anyone interested? Let's make this happen! :3

---

...IDEA! Our first project together could be a Fur Affinity Christmas Album! Whaddaya think? Right on time, ja? Tell me what you think, peoples.

---

Here's a list of people that want to contribute, and what they can contribute:

ShardPrime - Electric guitar, electric bass, vocals, sequencing
DrumFur (maybe?)- ?
Fiesta_Jack - Bass, synth, vocals


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2010)

I would love to contribute to something like this, if I had a decent set of drum mics. I would like to see how it turns out if this actually took off though.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd be interested for sure. I can contribute bass, synth, or vocals, or any combination of the three.


----------



## ShardPrime (Nov 16, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I would love to contribute to something like this, if I had a decent set of drum mics. I would like to see how it turns out if this actually took off though.



And hopefully it will. :3



Fiesta_Jack said:


> I'd be interested for sure. I can contribute  bass, synth, or vocals, or any combination of the three.


 
Cool beans, man. I guess I should start up a list of those onboard in the first post up there.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 17, 2010)

i am a singer songwriter.. what is it you do? personally we should have a collective name, like a vote


----------



## Cam (Nov 17, 2010)

I will watch this, this may be an awesome source of teh lulz in the future :3


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 17, 2010)

No offence or anything, but what would be the difference between an "All-furry" band, and a normal band?
Other than that, it sounds like a good idea. I would contribute, but I only have a level one in playing the keyboard. I read, and play. Good enough to get a B in Music anyway.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 17, 2010)

Why the Beast King name? Why not Furfag 5?


----------



## Jude (Nov 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Why the Beast King name? Why not Furfag 5?


 
I approve.

Also, I probably won't be able to do this considering I don't have a means of recording anything.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

Having Linux Multimedia Studio, I can contribute anything electronic. Thankfully it's not MIDI, I have a MASSIVE range of oscillators, synthesizers, drumkits, stuffs like that.
I'd love to contribute to something like this, do we have anything confirmed yet?


----------



## Cam (Nov 19, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> Having Linux Multimedia Studio, I can contribute anything electronic. Thankfully it's not MIDI, I have a MASSIVE range of oscillators, synthesizers, drumkits, stuffs like that.
> I'd love to contribute to something like this, do we have anything confirmed yet?


 
Dont use a font god damnit


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 4, 2010)

I can sing in Japanese. ):


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

I want to play somethin.. I can tear it up in FL9 or do acoustic mandolin or some beats. I could also back up vocals or something haha don't let this idea die who gonna release the first track so we can send a part in? :3


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2010)

Surely if anyone started, it would be drums. Seeing as the drums are the part of the band that keeps time for the other instruments.


----------



## Jude (Dec 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Surely if anyone started, it would be drums. Seeing as the drums are the part of the band that keeps time for the other instruments.


 
In my old band, when we recorded, the guitarist actually started first, and he played to a metronome. Then drums, bass, keyboard, vocals, etc.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok I made a goofy little beat to download, anyone who wants to make a part for it, that would rock!
http://uploading.com/files/65cd58d4/drumloopfurr.mp3/

I also think anyone can start because as long as we have one part, the others can be written around it.


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 11, 2010)

Generally, the way Online bands work is that one person will write the music and band members will upload their parts on analogue instruments to the writer. When all the parts are submitted, one person will master the final version.

However, rather than forming an actual "band," Online musicians most often serve as collaborators on each others' songs. For one, forming an actual band would require playing actual instruments rather than putting notes together on Frooty Loops. For *two*, having each part of a song written piecemeal by a different artist has never actually sounded good.

I'm going to assume most people on FA produce their music on a synthesizer, so it will be tough for you to find enough people qualified to perform, but I'd love to hear it if you put it together. I've actually been working on doing a Japanese hip-hop track along the lines of M-Flo and Soul'd Out myself with an Internet pen friend and one of you blippidy-bloop computer music kids. Maybe we could put it all up somewhere and share in our Internet stories. :)


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

uhm there are many bands which have each member of the band write their own part and some are amazing. Explosions in the Sky is one right off teh top of my head. Just listen to any musically talented people together at a jam session.

Also- synth, keyboards, and much of what you can do with fl studio can be done live and many bands have one or more members for this purpose alone. 

With and experimental/avant garde genre being proposed, I would think there's plenty of room to combine acoustic,electric or whatever we have brought to the table by members.


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 11, 2010)

Flurrypaw said:


> Explosions in the Sky is one


 
More like one thing you _don't want to be_, am I right?


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone want to send me a mic and a decent amp?
Can totally do pianos though


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll try my hands at keyboard and backup vocals. I'm in the process of starting 2 bands up...


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 22, 2011)

not sure if this is a bump, but, i may be able to contribute some screaming/rapping vocals if need be. just drop me a PM if ya need some RAWR. i may be able to upload a small sample of my screams in a lil bit, when im awake and have a few glasses of water. i suck at singing, though, (or at least i think so) so dont expect some epic singing. i only rap an scream.

EDIT: audacity keeps screwing me up with an echo when i try to record, is there any way i can remove the echo, or are there any better free programs out there?
EDIT:EDIT: fixed the echo, now I just need to record a nice lil' sample for y'all. And It probably won't be as good as I can sound, cause I only have the time and patience for just a quick recording without any edits.
EDIT:EDIT:EDIT: Just finished recording, uploading now~!! It has all elements of my vocals, the screaming, the rapping, and the turrible singing! and remember, this is just a "demo" of sorts, no editing, and I didn't have a glass of water at the time so my intro scream sucked hard. Also I've been recording some more demos (which sucked even ~harder~) that raped my voice. i blame Finch's hardcore screams for this atrocity i'm uploading. original song is Down In Flames by Zebrahead

Down In Flames (Vocal Demo)


----------

